# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  X-BOX ανύπαρκτο service - ΜΑΚΡΙΑ από την Microsoft!

## radiodj105

Παιδιά γειά χαρά. Πήρα στο ανηψάκι μου πριν από 2 μήνες ένα X-box. Ε... λέω "καλός μαθητής είναι, ας του κάνω ένα δώρο".
Μετά από 2 μήνες (και χωρίς κακή μεταχείριση - ίσα-ίσα έχει παίξει μόλις 10 φορές), χάλασε το ακουστικό.
Δοκίμασα να το συνδέσω στο άλλο χειριστήριο αλλά και πάλι μούγκα!

Μπαίνω στο ίντερνετ και με έκπληξη βλέπω ότι πάρα πολύ *κόσμος* έχει το* ίδιο πρόβλημα*. Κάποιο άτομο μάλιστα είχε αλλάξει 5 χειριστήρια. 

'Εχοντας στα χέρια μου την απόδειξη αγοράς, παίρνω τηλέφωνο στο κατάστημα Παπασωτηρίου, ο οποίος μου δίνει ένα νούμερο 0-800 αλλά με ενημέρωσε ότι είναι εις την *αγγλική η υποστήριξη*!
Παίρνω από περιέργεια και στο Πλαίσιο (που πουλάει X-box) και αναφέρω το πρόβλημα. Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΗΤΑΝ εντελώς Η ΙΔΙΑ! 
Δηλαδή... *ανύπαρκτη υποστήριξη στην Ελλάδα από την microsoft.*

Φτιάχνω έναν φραπέ, τραβάω τζούρα και παίρνω τηλέφωνο στο 0-800 βέβαιoς ότι θα με εξυπηρετήσει κάποιος ντιγκι-ντάγκας! 'Ετσι και έγινε. Με εξυπηρέτησε μια κοπελίτσα ευγενέστατη που τον έλεγαν Τόμας! Ο Τόμας λοιπόν, μου είπε ότι ο μόνος τρόπος να εξυπηρετηθώ, ήταν να στείλω στην Γερμανία (με δικά μου έξοδα) το headset και αφού το ελέγξουν/επισκευάσουν, να μου το στείλουν με δικά μου έξοδα. 

Του απαντάω λοιπόν ότι... "Είμαι μέλος σε περίπου 10 φόρουμ. Να είσαι βέβαιος ότι για μια χαλασμένη συσκευή που κοστίζει 20 ευρώ, θα ενημερώσω όλους τους χρήστες τω φόρουμ για αυτή την αδικία". Ως δια μαγείας μου απαντάει "hold on dude" και περιμένω κάπου μισό λεπτό. Εμφανίζεται και πάλι η όμορφη ξανθομαλλούσα στη γραμμή και μου λέει "*ειδικά για εσάς θα κάνουμε με μικρή εξαίρεση*. Give us your post details και θα σας το στείλουμε ΔΩΡΕΑΝ με κούριερ στο σπίτι σας".

ΗΘΙΚΟ ΔΙΔΑΓΜΑ: Ε... ρε Μάκης που τους χρειάζεται (30φυλλόπουλος)!

----------


## nitako

Σωστος  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

χαχαχαχ ρε τον τόμας.
Καλό θα ήταν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις να πουλάτε και λίγο φούμαρο. (οχι οτι δέν ισχύει το οτι είστε μέλη σε φόρουμ) αλλα αν τους την πείς έτσι συνήθως σκίζονται να βοηθήσουν.
Και στην τελική αν δεν γίνει κάτι δυσφήμισε τους (οπως κάνουν και οι άλλοι) ισχύει για πολλές εταιρίες αυτό.
radiodj105 τελικά δεν φτουράνε τα αγγλάκια στο greek frape ε?

----------


## chris_20

'Ελεος! Ελληνική οργάνωση!
Αφού ρε αδερφέ ξέρεις οτι δέν υπάρχει service , κανόνισε να υπάρξει  η αλλιώς Μη το πουλάς! 
γιατί πρέπει δηλαδή να ταλαιπωρείται ο κόσμος ; 

πάντως έχω ακούσει και άλλα ασχημα για το microsoftiko hardware , εγώ ένα joystick και ένα ποντικάκι που έχω δόξα το θεο δέν είχα πρόβλημα ...
γιατι αλλιώς .. μας περιμένει η τόμας!

----------


## robotakias

Εμένα ένα φιλαράκι μου τραβιότανε με μια κάρτα γραφικών, η οποία βγήκε στην πορεία προβληματική και του λέγανε οτι δεν μπορούν να του καλύψουν την εγγύηση (η οποία ίσχυε ακόμα) διότι το φταίξιμο ήταν δικό του και κάτι τέτοιες π!πες..Μόλις τους είπε οτι θα αναφέρει το πρόβλήμα του σε περιοδικό υπολογιστών, αμέσως εντελώς τυχαία μπορέσαν και βρήκαν τρόπο να του αλλάξουν την κάρτα!!!

----------

